

Thunderbird’s Future: the TL;DR Version - AndrewDucker
http://mesquilla.com/2014/07/31/thunderbirds-future-the-tldr-version/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=thunderbirds-future-the-tldr-version

======
DaOne256
They should work on the Thunderbird address book. This part of the program is
totally broken: -only 2 eail addresses per person -if you have activated
automatic adding of an email address to your address book when sending a mail
it is not case-insensitive. You get multiple entries: My.Name@Example.com,
my.name@example.com, My.Name@example.com

